# e-mail adresse verlinken/ausgeben ohne sichtbarkeit für robots, suchsysteme, spam?



## Muckel1986 (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine E-Mail Adresse so zu verlinken, dass sie zwar im E-Mailprogramm erscheint, doch für Robots, "Such-Systemen", etc nicht oder nur erschwert auffindbar sind?

Normale Verlinkung schaut ja so aus: 
	
	
	



```
<a href="mailto:email@adresse.de">Anzeigetext</a>
```
 Doch das ist denke ich auslesbar...

Wenn ihr eine Lösung kennt, würde ich mich über jene sehr freuen!
Lieben Gruß
Muckel


----------



## Bratkartoffel (26. Mai 2011)

Hi,

kodiere das @-Zeichen deiner Mail als HTML-Entität. Das sollte schon mal den Großteil der einfacheren Scripte abwehren:

HTML Entitäten auf w3schools.com (Mehrere Seiten)

Das was du suchst dürfte @ sein.

Gruß
BK


----------



## tombe (26. Mai 2011)

Darf es auch eine JavaScript Lösung sein:



```
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
function email() {
// Beispiel info@email.de
teil1 = "mailto:"
teil2 = "info";
teil3 = "@";
teil4 = "email.de";
location.href = teil1 + teil2 + teil3 + teil4;
}
</script>
<a href="#" onclick="email();">eMail</a>
```


----------



## Muckel1986 (26. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag zusammen,

nehme auch das JavaScript - kann ich es aber in den html-body schreiben? Nutze ein Blog und da brauch ich es nur einmalig (ein Artikel zu drei Sachen, die ich abgeben möchte).

Danke euch!

LG Muckel


----------



## ComFreek (26. Mai 2011)

Ja, das kannst du machen.
Nur wer kein JS aktiviert hat, der hat eben Pech gehabt bei dieser Lösung.

Du kannst aber auch alle Buchstaben "kodieren", z.B. hier http://www.onsite.org/html/antispam_email.html

Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht, ob die Email-Suchbots auch sowas interpretieren können.


----------

